# one of the usb devices attached to this computer has malfunctioned and windows



## siri89 (Aug 2, 2009)

whenever i connect an ipod to the usb port i get an message"one of the usb devices attached to this computer has malfunctioned and windows does not recognize it".But when i connect other devices like pendrive,printer etc i am not facing any problem as above.so pls help me in solving this issue


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

Click Stat > Run > type *devmgmt.msc*

When Device Manager open navigate to USB controllers.

Uninstall all USB controllers and restart the system Windows will reload 

the devices. See if issue still persists.


----------

